
4K KVMs: Frustration with Terrible Hardware - djsumdog
http://penguindreams.org/blog/4k-uhd-kvm-switches-the-startech-sv231mdpu2-and-the-iogear-GCS62DP/
======
db48x
I had problems with terrible KVMs until I got an excellent AdderView PRO DVI a
while back. I bet their displayport KVMs are good as well.

